
Show HN: 30 Hour Jobs – a job board for shorter work weeks - nbrempel
https://30hourjobs.com
======
itamarst
If you want a shorter workweek you should definitely sign up for the 30 Hour
Jobs list ([https://30hourjobs.com/](https://30hourjobs.com/)), but—keep in
mind there just aren't that many companies that have advertised positions that
qualify.

Which doesn't mean you should give up. What you can do as a programmer is
_negotiate_ a shorter workweek. I've done it at multiple jobs, personally.

Here's one programmer I talked who has been working 4 day a week for 15 years:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/08/part-time-
programmer...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/08/part-time-programmer/)

And if you want to do it yourself, the easiest place to do it is at your
current job: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2019/01/25/4-day-workweek-
easy-...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2019/01/25/4-day-workweek-easy-way/)

(And for those who will chime in explaining how no company will ever agree to
this, here are some more examples of people who have done it:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2019/05/09/part-time-
software-d...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2019/05/09/part-time-software-
developer/))

~~~
komali2
Tim Ferris got famous (arguably) writing a book about this. It's a bit winding
and some of the content is out of date, but the general concepts are good -
Four Hour Workweek, probably most here have already heard of it / read it
though.

I'm mildly surprised at people's skepticism though, this has been a thing for
a while.

~~~
itamarst
His main point is to have people start their own businesses. Whereas what I'm
talking about (and in fact also wrote a book about:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/3dayweekend/](https://codewithoutrules.com/3dayweekend/))
is working shorter hours while still being an employee.

~~~
komali2
Well, I won't argue what the main point is, I have no idea (I remember the
book as being very meandering). But he definitely addressed how someone should
get less hours at their job. As I recall:

1\. Find an excuse to work from home. Sick, doctor's appointment, just say you
wanna work from home, whatever.

2\. On that day, get more work done than you've ever done before.

3\. Do this consistently.

4\. Request regular fridays off, point to your increased productivity.

5\. Rinse and repeat until you're totally remote.

6\. Reduce actual working hours, taking advantage of less distracting
environment and more flexible hours to maintain productivity.

7\. Automate wherever possible.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Does he really suggest lying to your employer?

~~~
komali2
To take a sick day off? I don't really remember, don't let me put words in his
mouth. As I recall it was framed like "find a way to get a day off. Wait until
you need to take a sick day if need be."

I really wouldn't read too much into my decade-old-take. I read the book last
in 2014.

------
TaylorAlexander
In the past few years I’ve gone to 30 hour weeks. It really frustrated my
managers at Google, but as an hourly contractor I neither needed the extra
money nor wanted to be at work any more than that. Working 40 hours feels like
I’m just burning my life away.

Even though the managers didn’t like it, they kept extending my contract until
the two year maximum came up. Then I found a new employer who was eager to
hire me. I told them if I could work four days a week and about 30 hours a
week, I’d take the job.

He agreed and actually it’s working really well for both of us. He doesn’t
actually need a huge amount of work done, I’m just working on some side
projects he never has time for. The perpetual three day weekends give me a
genuine sense of freedom on weekends that I haven’t felt before. Previously
the two day weekend was stressful. With the three day weekend I have plenty of
time for side projects (which I do constantly), and I’ve recently bought a
mountain bike. Ive finally got time to do my weekend chores while still
enjoying myself. And I work 10-30 hours a week in a really chill environment.
All my bills are paid and I have time to live my life. I’m 34.

It’s hard to find this kind of situation, but let me assure you - it’s well
worth pursuing and it’s life changing.

Also my managers at google didn’t like my 30 hour a week schedule and they
didn’t want to hire me full time at the end of my contract, but they also
didn’t let me go. If you want to explore this, make yourself useful and be a
little pushy. It’s well worth it.

~~~
faitswulff
Have you considered taking Wednesdays off? I can't remember where I saw it
(probably HN), but it breaks up long work weeks so that you only have two
consecutive work days in a row. I'd be eager to try that if I had a 30 hour
work week.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
I haven’t! The four day a week gig is relatively new, but Monday off is pretty
nice!

------
godot
I was once in a position where I really wanted this, I even made a post on Ask
HN ~2 years ago in hopes to generate some discussion and find resources about
it [1].

Things have changed for me since then. A year ago, out of mostly good luck, I
landed on a fully remote software engineer position (not having remote
experience before). We don't have an overwork culture and stick to mostly
40-hour work weeks. Some days are longer and some are shorter, sure, like in
most tech startups.

Ultimately, it feels like I'm saving much, much more time just by not
commuting. This is not just saving the 2-3 hours per day commute (typical for
SF bay area), which is huge on its own, but also a lot of little pieces of
time throughout the day -- you can sneak in time to do some housework chores
during idling minutes at work (unload the dishwasher when you take your coffee
mug back to the kitchen!), you can make a quick lunch in ~2 minutes at home
instead of having to go out (even down to the cafe to line up for free food,
in the case of big cos).

The end result is that even though I still work mostly 40-hour work weeks, it
feels almost like moving to part time work. The best thing about it is you
still get full benefits (health insurance is expensive on your own!), and base
pay is relatively decent (not as high as SF startups, but still a lot higher
than part time employment). And I'm doing fulfilling work that I like, and
spending my time productively, to boot.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14808178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14808178)

~~~
vram22
>you can make a quick lunch in ~2 minutes at home

Do you mean either 1) just heating up some left-over food, or 2) just heating
up an instant meal packet of some kind?

Because otherwise I don't know how you can make a lunch in 2 minutes - only
other possibility I can think of is sandwich(es) with already ready-made or
already-prepared ingredients. Note: emphasis on the word "make", not "buy".

~~~
tropo
I'll have you know that chocolate is a perfectly scrumptious lunch. You don't
need to heat it, but that is fine.

Sandwich recipe: Spread chocolate sauce on a chocolate bar. Spread chocolate
frosting on another chocolate bar. Place them together, frosting against
sauce, to finish the sandwich.

~~~
vram22
I've read that ancient Central / South Americans used to have chocolate mainly
as a drink, and sometimes with chillies (both plants - cacao and chile -
originated thereabouts, I've read). I've recently started having a cup or two
of warm milk with sambar podi (powder, a hottish Indian spice mix :) First
thought it was an unconventional idea that I had come up with, then later
remembered that there are masala milk powders sold in India (not containing
milk powder, just with masalas (spice mixes) which you mix (boil or heat) with
regular milk and then drink it). Good for health, particularly in winter or
for colds, and tastes good too.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sambar_(dish)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sambar_\(dish\))

[https://www.google.com/search?q=sambar+powder](https://www.google.com/search?q=sambar+powder)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=masala+milk](https://www.google.com/search?q=masala+milk)

------
nbrempel
Hey everyone,

I created this newsletter and job board because I’ve noticed a trend in
companies measuring employee output with results instead of hours worked.

I strongly believe that overwork is a problem in society right now. I’m hoping
to bolster the community of people that share this belief and to help solve
this problem.

I should also clarify that 30 Hour Jobs is the title here but I would like to
capture companies of all sorts that support a flexible work week or simply
embrace work/life balance and/or reduced hours in some way.

~~~
langitbiru
You stole my idea. :)

Anyway, maybe you should put interviews of people who made it successfully.
Surely there are some people who work 20-30 hours per week in this world and
make some good money.

~~~
nbrempel
That's a great idea, thanks! :)

~~~
coderholic
We have 2 engineers at IPinfo.io that have ~30 hour jobs, and I'm sure they'd
be interested in talking. Email me at ben@ipinfo.io and I can out you in
touch. We're also open to hiring more people with similar hours!

~~~
danr4
Hey I think I'm one of them! I've actually worked 30h weeks for the past 2.5
years. It's amazing, i'll be happy to talk about it.

------
lixtra
I renegotiated my job down to 4 days taking a 20% salary cut (a bit less
because of progressive taxes). I’m a bit flexible, sometimes working 5 days a
week and then 3. This is a win-win for me and my employer because in dire
times I can sometimes work 125%.

On the downside it feels I do about the same amount of work as I was doing
when I worked 100%. Just less slack. But then I’m well paid for my 80% (after
some raises).

~~~
GordonS
I did the same thing around 2 years ago, going from 5x 7.5h days to 4x 7.5h
days, taking a 20% pay cut in the process.

The extra family and side-project time I get has been well worth it.

I honestly don't feel like I'm any less productive, my employer is getting a
pretty good deal!

------
ilaksh
I think 30 hours is much more realistic for cognitively intensive work.
Assuming people are not wasting a lot of time.

So this makes sense to me. And I love that the jobs I am seeing on there are
remote.

However, the 30 hours thing reminds me of one issue that has occurred for me
as a remote contract worker over the years which is a lack of benefits. Now, I
know that supposedly everyone can just charge a ton of money and then easily
cover all of their own insurance and other needs. For many people that works
out. However, there is a large section of the market that, whether people want
to admit it or not, does not have resources that really stretch to cover
benefits with the pay that they offer.

And so these small companies hire people like me who want or need remote work,
and they specifically avoid going over 30 hours so that they can get around
laws related to benefits. I have had several 'contracts' like this. They were
all in my opinion normal employment except that they made a weak attempt at
avoiding employment laws by forbidding invoicing over 30 hours and maybe a few
other things.

To be honest, I am very bad at networking and have been glad to have those
opportunities. However, not having things like health insurance or a
retirement fund is a pretty big issue.

------
excelleme
I know everyone wants to judge productivity instead of hours per week. But, I
feel that 40 hours per week is a reasonable amount to request and that MOST
(not all) employees are better managed by an hour standard instead of a
productivity standard (which is hard to measure anyways). All of my employees
work from home and at first I was all about judging by productivity, but then
I realized it was being abused for the most part and that if I set rules for
timings and hours worked, it would be simpler and easier, at least for now.

~~~
wry_discontent
> I feel that 40 hours per week is a reasonable amount

I disagree. I want to work less and live more.

~~~
xfitm3
I'm genuinely curious why anyone would think differently. Life is not work -
get out and live a little.

------
jkarneges
I once had an employer who was financially constrained and needed to reduce my
time on my project to 50%. I was given the choice of working the other half of
my time on another project, or simply only working 50% time at the company
(along with a 50% pay cut).

I chose the latter and had the time of my life. It felt kinda like my
contracting days in the sense that I had a ridiculous amount of free time,
except I didn't have to chase contracts or report hours. I still got paid
twice a month and kept my benefits.

Some people thought I was crazy for choosing that option, but I typically
value my time more than money, and any engineer can live just fine on 50% pay.

------
gschier
So nice to see more and more companies focusing on sustainable working hours.

I'm curious how you go about finding these companies to write about. Have you
already heard of them? Do they reach out? Do you have some special search
terms to find them?

~~~
nbrempel
At the moment I spend time researching companies and other related media
myself. [https://keyvalues.io](https://keyvalues.io) has been a great
resource!

There are some readers of the newsletter that have shared their own employer’s
work/life balance philosophies and open positions too which has been great.

------
razzimatazz
in crazy liberal Europe you see plenty of IT jobs advertised as 80-100%, i.e.
potential for the candidate to negotiate a 4 vs 5 day work week. (examples
[https://www.jobs.ch/en/vacancies/information-technology-
tele...](https://www.jobs.ch/en/vacancies/information-technology-telecom/) )

My colleagues in Switzerland who took this path were either fathers that
directed that extra day to their child, or people with a vibe for the outdoors
and exploring . It gave an impression of financial stability and level-
headedness in my mind. And demonstrated that these people were employable and
valuable enough to contribute good value over 4 days per week.

So I think it is a good look for an employer to have these approaches in
place. As downsides for the rest of us, yes meetings would sometimes need to
be delayed and certain crunch periods had the awkward obstacle of a 3-day
weekend for some team members, but I hope the 80% employee demonstrates
flexibility to help hit deliveries when necessary.

~~~
touristtam
> yes meetings would sometimes need to be delayed and certain crunch periods
> had the awkward obstacle of a 3-day weekend for some team members

If both are an issue, then it is a sure sign the company has other issues.

------
westoque
I for one don't agree about hours in general, be it 30 hours or 40 hours per
week. I like to think in goals, do we have to finish X this quarter? Break
down the task into segments, and break it down more into weekly sprints. You
can then estimate what tasks can be done for the week without taking into
account hours worked. The only caveat is you need an experienced
engineer/product that knows the complexity of the feature and/or codebase.
We've found this has let to happier employees since the work is variable with
some weeks being heavy work, and some light so there's a good balance of
stress. You are also able to manage your own time so if you work better early
morning or late at night, you can do it as long as you're productive. This
also opens up more opportunities for you to use your "regular" 9-5 time to
workout or go places. For example, you'd be surprised on how nice it is to go
shopping in the mall on a wed at 1pm or watch a movie mon at 10am.

~~~
phil248
Many people strongly prefer a predictable work week (be it 30 hours or 50
hours) since they have families, hobbies, etc.

If my boss came to me and told me the next few weeks I had to work every day
until 8pm instead of 6pm, it would obliterate my life outside work. And I'd
start looking for a new job...

------
ElmUser1022
The first job I clicked on is advertising a 40 hour working week..
[https://jobs.30hourjobs.com/jobs/4d4823a6-661c-451a-8418-6e8...](https://jobs.30hourjobs.com/jobs/4d4823a6-661c-451a-8418-6e896199a41f)

~~~
nbrempel
You can read more about thoughtbot in issue #2: [https://us19.campaign-
archive.com/?u=f8a0d9af744b2eb7002632d...](https://us19.campaign-
archive.com/?u=f8a0d9af744b2eb7002632dbe&id=52d13af55d)

~~~
CobrastanJorji
While I absolutely support allowing employees to spend a day a week on self-
improvement, even if I were willing to consider those hours not work hours,
it'd still be 32 hours.

~~~
marktani
I think it's because 30 supposedly sounds/looks better than 32. 32 is 4x8
after all, so I imagine many "30h jobs" would turn out to be 32h.

Example: [https://wildbit.com/blog/2017/10/19/4-day-work-week-
update](https://wildbit.com/blog/2017/10/19/4-day-work-week-update) (also
found a job offer by this company on the board).

------
thorwasdfasdf
As someone approaching middles ages with a family to take care of, this is
something I really appreciate and have bookmarked. I hope it takes off and
does well.

------
seniorsassycat
why is 30 the go-to length for shorter work weeks? I chose 32 because it's 4/5
of 40. I work four days a week instead of five and im not worried about how
many hours I put in.

I've been part time for a year and a half. I realized I was earning more money
than I needed and that I wanted more time to enjoy life. My employer, a FAANG
company, offered a proportional cut to salary and stock grants.

~~~
ilaksh
After 30 hours is full time and they may need to pay benefits.

~~~
seniorsassycat
at-least 30 hours is full time, 30 hour or 32 hour employee requires benefits.

------
akozak
Number of hours still seems like the wrong unit of measurement to me.
Shouldn't companies care more about productivity?

~~~
cl0ckt0wer
And what's a good productivity metric?

~~~
eclecticsceptic
Widgets created

------
anotherevan
Managing to secure work-from-home employment, initially three days, and
currently four days, allowed me to keep working when we hit a high needs
situation with one of our kids.

Sometimes working less than five days a week can be not so much a work/life
balance choice for the privileged, but a work/life necessity thrust upon you
by circumstance.

So I applaud your efforts to provide more options.

I also applaud your providing RSS feeds for dinosaurs like me. I recommend
adding a <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml"> element to the
<head> of the page to improve it's visibility.

------
Sweetness
I really hope this picks up and I'll keep a close eye on this job board for
sure. Great idea!

------
johngalt
Interesting, but I don't think it is as easily cracked as simply creating a
30hr job board.

Certainly there are people who want to work 30hrs because on balance they will
be more productive per hour. Perhaps even enough to offset the overall
reduction in work hours. However, there are also people who simply want to do
less work. Being the job board that collects applicants who's primary variable
is minimizing hours worked is not a super positive signal.

From the employer perspective many of the most important and high value jobs
are more likely to be perceived as 50hr/week jobs rather than 30hr/week jobs.
Not to mention that 30hrs is a common break point between fulltime and part
time, with the associated legal differences in benefits and such.

Sadly a 50hr job board might be vastly more successful.

~~~
itamarst
"Minimizing hours worked" is a great positive sign. You hire a programmer to
solve problems (or better yet, identify and solve problems), not to sit on
their butt for the maximum number of hours.

There's always a limited amount of resources (time, money, etc), regardless of
how many hours are worked. So someone whose goal is minimizing hours worked
will tend to come up with much better solutions than someone whose only
solution is to work longer hours. Because instead of saying "I'll just work
longer!" they'll actively try to come up with a fundamentally more efficient
solution.

(Long version: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/02/11/working-long-
hours/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/02/11/working-long-hours/))

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
> "Minimizing hours worked" is a great positive sign. You hire a programmer to
> solve problems (or better yet, identify and solve problems), not to sit on
> their butt for the maximum number of hours.

That assumes the client is paying by the problem and not by the other. Sadly,
while there is project work, every place I've worked has also had a huge
emphasis on billable hours.

~~~
itamarst
Yeah, billable hours is bad (for everyone). Jonathan Stark talks about this a
lot: [https://jonathanstark.com/](https://jonathanstark.com/)

Lots of programming jobs aren't tied to that, though.

------
melenaos
I am planning my first hire and I will follow the 1 day per month off.

It can be a Monday or a Friday per month, it cannot be moved to other month
and accumulated for longer vacations.

This day can be used to catch up obligations, relax or be combined with a
normal vacation time to extend the off period.

~~~
OJFord
That just sounds unnecessarily complicated, why not just some number up to 12
extra days' regular holiday?

~~~
marktani
Balancing out a missing team member 12 times a year for one day vs. once a
year for up to 16 days (12 days + 2 weekends with 2 days each) is much more
justifiable for the employer.

------
philshem
Self-promotion, but I wrote about my search for part-time work in a full-time
world: [https://smalldata.dev/posts/pay-me-
less/](https://smalldata.dev/posts/pay-me-less/)

~~~
itamarst
What you're doing (only mentioning you want part-time after you get offer) is
a good first step. More suggestions:

1\. You're underselling yourself in this page, so you might be doing that in
your interviews too. E.g. "SALE! For a limited time only - 40% off!" Yes, it's
a joke, but you don't want to make jokes about how you're cheap when you're
looking for a job.

2\. Let's say you talk to company A, they give you offer for 100% time, you
say "can I have 60%?" and they say "no". Don't walk away. Instead, say "let me
think about that for a week or two." Now, when the next week you get offer
from company B, you can say "I have an offer from another company, but I like
you more... maybe we can work something out. How about 60%?"

Having that extra offer makes you seem more valuable.

3\. Don't give up. Sometime this takes a while, and if you treat this as
something you're practicing, every interview you do you will help you improve.

(I also wrote a book about negotiating a 3-day weekend; 60% is harder, but
it's the same basic advice:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/3dayweekend/](https://codewithoutrules.com/3dayweekend/))

~~~
gregkerzhner
6 years ago (pretty early in my career) I was working for a small consulting
company in San Fransisco and negotiated a 4 day workweek for a paycut (as well
as going remote). The schedule was awesome, but I did see one big downside -
you inherently start falling behind the full time employees. Everyone else is
working full time, so they tend to accomplish more than you. Also, you end up
missing out on important meetings that will inevitably happen on your day off.
Over time, when important projects came up, they would not be given to me
since I would deliver them slower and also sometimes didn't have background on
them since I missed meetings where they were discussed. Eventually I quit out
of boredom and career stagnation.

I am curious if you experienced any of these things, how you handled them, or
how you managed to avoid them.

Now, I find that the model that works better for me is to work full time, but
take big (many month) breaks between projects. I would still love to work 4
days a week though, just didn't work out for me in practice.

~~~
itamarst
What you're describing are symptoms of not-so-great management, basically.
Similar problems will occur if you're the only remote employee. And to be fair
not-so-great management is fairly common.

I actually think if you work less you can and often will learn to become more
productive ([https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/02/11/working-long-
hours/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/02/11/working-long-hours/)). But—a
priori one would expect you to accomplish 80% of what others do, and that
should be fine with a good manager.

So some ideas:

* You want to choose your day off so there isn't conflict with important meetings. If important meetings happen randomly, yes, this can be an issue.

* Become more productive. That is, produce more within the limits of your time. A lot of this is attitude—"I have limited time, how do I get this done more efficiently?" Sometimes that means spending more time planning! I talk a bit about that here: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/25/the-01x-programmer/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/25/the-01x-programmer/) and [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/10/10/beyond-senior-softwa...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/10/10/beyond-senior-software-engineer/) and [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/05/20/staying-focused/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/05/20/staying-focused/), in a variety of different approaches. And other articles on my site.

* Get a job someplace with good management. They do exist.

* If there's a variety of tasks, focus on ones where you can have high impact without requirement for fast turnaround. E.g. I did this at one job where there was the "we need this tool tomorrow!!!" tasks, but also the "if we don't get this algorithm working in 6 months, all this work is wasted". So I took on the algorithm, because a lot of the work was _thinking_, instead of desperately churning out code.

------
motohagiography
I will use this when I can hire. BUT there is an interesting angle on this is
it means managers need to get enough value out of a 30hr team member.

There are lots of smart optimizations I could use to do that (clear roles,
efficient meetings, managing task intensity), but there is this general
problem of who is holding the risk in the business.

If you miss a client commitment or the sales people want to blame losing a
sale on someone else, the first place they are going to go is the 30hr person
"not pulling their weight."

In development, I think most pro developers would be massively more productive
if they didn't have to waste away in an office 8h/day. But when you get out
into the field where the business is about relationships, which are in turn
about perceptions and commitments, in an enterprise environment, I guarantee a
customer will say, "nice product, but if you can't demonstrate your ability to
get me feature X by next quarter, and this competitor can, I'm going to
scuttle this deal."

The salesperson whose commission is riding on this goes back to the product
manager and says, "We're going to lose this high profile deal the CEO is
watching because your engineers are soft and lazy? wtf?"

The PM goes to the CTO and says, "the survival of the company depends on deals
like this, I need your people to burn the midnight oil."

CTO goes to engineering manager, "so this 30hr/week person, get them full time
or get them out, we can't have this liability."

Eng manager says, "but they are my best developer! This is how we attract and
retain the talent that makes this possible!"

CTO says, "get it done."

Eng manager writes email and starts the manage-out paper trail to 30hr person,
"as per my last request to get these items done, we need to improve your
performance..."

30hr super-developer receives weirdly formal email from manager, updates
linkedin, starts pinging recruiters.

I'd wager 30hr weeks are a great way for startups to get talent they couldn't
otherwise afford, but it will be temporary in their growth phase, as the above
scenario is inevitable once they have momentum.

~~~
marktani
Have all your team members work 30h and the "not pulling their weight"
argument is gone.

Or if that is not sustainable/beneficial for other types of jobs than
developer, only apply the 30h to your developer team. But do it consistent per
team.

Another thought, I haven't seen this dynamic with part-time employees, so I
don't think it applies to 30h employees either. Have you seen this with part-
time employees?

~~~
motohagiography
Interestingly, part time is a different relationship than a compensation
structure that is vague and discretionary. Part time people don't get high
profile projects because when it's high profile, the point is to have every
resource on it.

Regarding the CTO being incompetent in the other comment, the CTO is not
incompetent for delegating authority to "get it done." Their priority is
delivery and positioning the company. Do they seem weak? Sure, but how much
political capital should a CTO spend on a part time jr. staff member vs. the
sales organization?

------
gregkerzhner
The thoughtbot jobs say they are 40 hour a week jobs in the description.

~~~
pastor_elm
>"30 Hour Jobs is a job board for job seekers and employers who believe that
shorter workweeks can lead to increased productivity and higher job
satisfaction."

Doesn't mean you actually have to offer only 30 hrs.

~~~
somebodythere
Does kind of defeat the purpose though.

------
patatino
I work 4 days a week from home, one day off. No commute, having a whole day
with my daughter (wife works on that day) and it's great! I also think I will
look back at this time and really appreciate my decision when I get older.

I also know we are very lucky to be in a position to live like that. Others
just don't have the luxury and need to work more because of the money.

------
warp_factor
The issue is that when you work 30 hours you are still really working with the
same output as 40 hours. You will basically squeeze the 5 days into 4.

I honestly feel it's easier to find a regular job and work from home 1 or 2
days a week and manage your week in such a way that you perform all your tasks
in 4 days.

------
sidcool
IT managers really need to heed this advice. Not everyone is working for
Tesla. There may be a few times a year one needs to sprint through. And that's
even fun. But consistent 50+ hours workweeks are bad for company, bad for
employee and bad for the economy.

------
pmiller2
I’m surprised there’s a listing based in San Francisco. I’m not surprised many
of them are remote.

------
eecsninja
If I had the option to reduce my working hours by 25%, I would actually prefer
to accrue the extra time as vacation, so that I can take several weeks off at
once.

